

Ask HN: Website suggestions for seo, performance, and monetization - workhorse

I created a tool that instead of providing raw data on a website, it provides suggestions in lamens terms for search engine optimization, website performance, monetization, and a few other things.<p>I would love to get any feedback on things to include for such a tool.<p>http://joshuaodmark.com/suggest/<p>Thanks in advance.
======
tstegart
Clickable: <http://joshuaodmark.com/suggest/> By the way, this isn't a repost.
The OP's original post wasn't clear if he was looking for feedback or not.

